
Show HN: Buffer - My November Sprint App - joelg87
Hi everyone,<p>I'm delighted to share my latest little venture just in the nick of time for the November Startup Sprint which I've really enjoyed.<p>Been working away on the MVP for most of the last month, so it's awesome to be able to keep working on it having got the "launch" out of the way. I've been lucky to have some great friends trying it out for weeks now and helping me shape it, so this doesn't feel like a huge event, just another step in iterating to keep improving the product.<p>Please check it out and let me know your feedback, you're always awesome - http://bufferapp.com
======
pavlov
Site looks great. I love the balance of the frontpage design; the alignment
and weighting of the elements is relaxing on the eyes.

Quite honestly, it took me a while before I understood what the product does.
I don't have a Twitter or Facebook account, and I'm coming to realize how
hopelessly out of touch that makes me...

Hence the idea of paying real money every month so I could have a robot
regularly broadcast canned 140-character statements on my behalf seems, well,
a bit crazy. But that's my problem, not yours.

~~~
joelg87
Thanks.

Yep, it's certainly targeted at a niche. I'm quite glad to get polarising
feedback so far, some people really love it and others don't see the point.
Better than indifference :)

------
simonk
Link: <http://bufferapp.com/>

------
brianbreslin
looks good, i have a few constructive criticisms:

1\. put some info about you/your company somewhere, otherwise I am reluctant
to give you $

2\. explain/reword the product/show some screens.

I am guessing this is like a paid version of sharefeed right?

------
AshMokhberi
Great work, love the app, Congrats on launching in time.

------
chetan51
Great idea, congratulations on finishing!

------
JeffBajayo
Congrats Joel! Looks awesome!

------
BenSchaechter
Very cool idea and I agree that the site looks awesome.

Something sort of annoying though: If I sign up for a free plan, I don't think
it should automatically redirect me to PayPal to try to get me to upgrade. I
think having it redirect to the account page is a bit more graceful.

Cool work! I can definitely see myself upgrading to a paid plan at one point.

~~~
joelg87
Thanks!

Oh, that's a bug then, it shouldn't be redirecting you unless you click a paid
plan. Did you click a paid plan and then go back and click free? Will look
into it.

Glad you like the concept and can see the value, hope you enjoy using it :)

~~~
BenSchaechter
Yup, I initially clicked a paid plan, then clicked back, then clicked the free
one. I was redirected to PayPal upon creating an account.

